# New Life in Perth



## Kerbie (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey everyone!
Just wondered if anyone had any advice about moving to Perth from Northern Ireland. I'm a qualified Social Worker, married, one child and we are very keen to move to Perth. At present, we have contacted a Visa application company but I wondered how difficult the application process is and if it is better to go through a company or lodge it yourself? Also does anyone know of any Social Work agencies to help find a suitable job in Perth? is there anyone else who has moved to Perth from Northern Ireland? Which company did you use to transport your belongings? Loads of Questions and hope someone has some advice!! 
Cheers
Kerbie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kerbie, 

We interviewed several agents before moving from England to Oz. You want to make sure that they are MIA / MARA registered (see link in 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia' sticky post towards top of the forum), know what services you want and know that payments for each part of the service and any additional fees. 

Agents don't have to be in the same country as you, so if it works out cheaper (because of exchange rates) to use an agent in Oz, consider that too. 

Whether you can apply yourself depends on the visa that you are going for and your personal circumstances. We were 38 when we applied and knew that we couldn't afford to get it wrong because of our age (we were going for skilled independent visa and needed the points) so we decided to go with an agent. 

If you are not in a time dependent situation and think you can do it yourself then have a go....

Can't help you with the social worker or Perth sides of things - we're in South Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

are u in the skill list? have you considered state sponsorship if at all the skill is in the demand list there since u r so keen on perth.


----------



## Kerbie (Jun 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> are u in the skill list? have you considered state sponsorship if at all the skill is in the demand list there since u r so keen on perth.


Thanks anj1976,
Think social work is definately in the skills list but not sure how to go about sponsorship and not sure if they will want me to work in specific area of social work i.e. childcare if I go through the sponsorship route. I'm 31 and qualify for skilled independent visa so was just gonna apply for that. Haven't been ble to locate any agencys to search for social work jobs. Do yo know any?
Many thanks


----------



## Kerbie (Jun 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Kerbie,
> 
> We interviewed several agents before moving from England to Oz. You want to make sure that they are MIA / MARA registered (see link in 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia' sticky post towards top of the forum), know what services you want and know that payments for each part of the service and any additional fees.
> 
> ...


Hey Karen
Many thanks for your advice - really appreciate it. We are 31/29 so no real rush but we have reached the stage in our life where we want change and are keen to move asap. However, we are aware it can take up to 18 months to get visa through so want to reseach thoroughly and find good agency to go through - to make sure there are no messes made!!
Really appreciate you getting back to me and hope you are enjoying living the dream!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, each state has a list that has skills in demand in that state. so you apply for state sponsorship with all papers required and positive skill assessment. Why I suggest state sponsorship is because it is the fastest right now, it can get u there in not more thn 8-9 months whereas a 175 can take anything between 8 months to 18 months depending on if the skill is in CSL or MODL.

Below are sites for respective states.
think you may check below links for respective state info.

ACT Government Entry Point: Home
Northern Territory Government
NSW Government | State of Opportunity
Queensland Government
South Australia Central
Tasmania Online - your gateway to Tasmania
Victorian Government (Victoria Online)
Government of Western Australia


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Check out this government website: Online Job Search, Employment, Recruitment, Job Availability - Department of Health, Western Australia

It might be worth emailing them to ask if they sponsor.

Dolly


----------



## moe (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kerbie were from NI also thinking of moving to Perth. McGimpseys and all route seem to be mentioned most for shipping from here. try seek.com/au or local government, also if you get a social work union magazine they may have info links to jobs in australia. As far as agents go, we personaly dont want to take the risk of not completing the i's and crossing t's if you know what i mean, because if you mess it up once and get rejected its more difficult second time round. But many others have done it alone with great success!
Good luck Moe


----------

